# Use Internal Mic Instead of Headset Mic?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought some headphone that use Mic3 which is incompatible with Android, but the phone still recognizes there is a mic plugged in so it stops the internal mic making it so when I have my earbuds plugged in I cannot answer calls or use voice commands. Is there any app or hack that will allow me to ALWAYS use the internal mic, no matter if a headset is plugged in or not? I have tried the headset toggle widgets but it was a no go.


----------

